# Paphiopedilum Wossner Black Wings 'Rajani' AM/AOC



## emydura (Oct 31, 2021)

Just found out that my Wossner Black Wings received an AM award. This is a first flowering seedling from Sam's cross (rothschildianum 'Leo' SM/JOGA x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS). This plant has a bit of a different look, especially the long pendulous petals. Probably the standout features of this clone is the very tall spike (85 cm) and the well spaced flowers. As Stephen has mentioned before, in Australia this plant is awarded under the name Johanna Burkhardt as anitum is not recognised here. This is the first time I have flowered a Paph involving anitum and I can now see what all the fuss is all about. It is such a wonderful hybrid.


----------



## cattmad (Oct 31, 2021)

Congratulations David, very nice. I think that’s another one that came from me, I have 3 in flower from this cross myself right now


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2021)

Congratulations. Lovely clone; great spike, lovely petals, good colour


----------



## emydura (Oct 31, 2021)

cattmad said:


> Congratulations David, very nice. I think that’s another one that came from me, I have 3 in flower from this cross myself right now



Thanks Brad. Yes, another one of yours. I am doing well with your plants. 

How does yours compare? Similar sort of look? Really tall spikes?


----------



## cattmad (Oct 31, 2021)

emydura said:


> Thanks Brad. Yes, another one of yours. I am doing well with your plants.
> 
> How does yours compare? Similar sort of look? Really tall spikes?


Yes, lovely tall spike but that is common with anitum hybrids. Mine had a bit more wide stance that yours looks to have. I have one from the TON cross that has better colour but not as big


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 31, 2021)

Spectacular David 
Great looking plant  also!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 31, 2021)

Congrats, David! Wonderful flowers!

But I can't for my death understand, why the AOC isn't following the RHS, when it comes to hybrids? Makes no sense what so ever. This means that your awarded, alleged JB, when brought to Europe or the US for participating in a show will correctly have to be judged as WBW, and you would at some point in time have the same plant awarded as JB as well as WBW (talk about a split personality there). Grotesque!

With species I can somehow understand, why they follow (not always updated or correct) Kew, but with hybrids it's bollocks not to follow RHS!


----------



## cattmad (Nov 1, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Congrats, David! Wonderful flowers!
> 
> But I can't for my death understand, why the AOC isn't following the RHS, when it comes to hybrids? Makes no sense what so ever. This means that your awarded, alleged JB, when brought to Europe or the US for participating in a show will correctly have to be jufged as WBW, and you would at some point in time have the same plant awarded as JB as well as WBW (talk about a split personality there). Grotesque!
> 
> With species I can somehow understand, why they follow (not always updated or correct) Kew, but with hybrids it's bollocks not to follow RHS!


I have asked the judges here why and they are of the understanding that the RHS is about to remove species status of anitum and no longer accept registrations as such, they are also going to make existing registrations synonyms. That was 12 months ago but RHS is still accepting anitum


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 1, 2021)

Congrats! Looks impressive with such a tall inflorescence on a compact plant.

It seems the folks in RHS might need to reconsider that anitum is as different from adductum as wilheminae is from glanduliferum.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow, these are majestic flowers on a very tall stem. Congrats for growing this beauty as well as to the award (even if you got it for JB) .


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 1, 2021)

Well done! Very showy


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 1, 2021)

cattmad said:


> Congratulations David, very nice. I think that’s another one that came from me, I have 3 in flower from this cross myself right now


I am sending my Great Dane to Canberra, he is very good at stealing plants!


----------



## jht.orchids (Nov 2, 2021)

Wow. Great clone. I do love the pendulous petals and excellent sepal shape and colour. Congratulations David.


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2021)

Well deserved! I have a few of this cross, should get a first bloom soon.


----------



## emydura (Nov 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It seems the folks in RHS might need to reconsider that anitum is as different from adductum as wilheminae is from glanduliferum.



Not sure I agree. When you say glanduliferum I assume you are meaning praestans. I don't think anyone recognises glanduliferum anymore. I can see clear structural differences between the flowers of wilhelminiae and praestans. I for the life of me cannot see much, if any, structural difference in the flowers of adductum and anitum. Still happy enough to distinguish hybrids with these as this is more about horticulture than science.


----------



## emydura (Nov 2, 2021)

cattmad said:


> Yes, lovely tall spike but that is common with anitum hybrids. Mine had a bit more wide stance that yours looks to have. I have one from the TON cross that has better colour but not as big



Yes, anitum does produce hybrids with tall stems but most WBW's seem to have stems around the 70-75 cm mark. On a bigger plant, I can see the stem getting to a metre on this clone.


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2021)

This hybrid sure has taken this country by storm. In the past 5 years, there has been 4 FCC's, 11 AM's and 3 HCC's awarded in Australia. Incredible, when you consider there has only been 10 rothschildianum's ever awarded here including one FCC way back in 1993.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats! Looks impressive with such a tall inflorescence on a compact plant.
> 
> It seems the folks in RHS might need to reconsider that anitum is as different from adductum as wilheminae is from glanduliferum.


I've been saying this for years! It's Susan Booth vs. William Ambler all over again.


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 18, 2021)

Congratulations! So lovely and deserving.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 19, 2021)

emydura said:


> Just found out that my Wossner Black Wings received an AM award. This is a first flowering seedling from Sam's cross (rothschildianum 'Leo' SM/JOGA x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS). This plant has a bit of a different look, especially the long pendulous petals. Probably the standout features of this clone is the very tall spike (85 cm) and the well spaced flowers. As Stephen has mentioned before, in Australia this plant is awarded under the name Johanna Burkhardt as anitum is not recognised here. This is the first time I have flowered a Paph involving anitum and I can now see what all the fuss is all about. It is such a wonderful hybrid.


amazing how small the plant looks!!


----------



## emydura (Nov 19, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> amazing how small the plant looks!!



It is a bit of an optical illusion. The flowering growth runs from front to back, so you can't really see the full size. Plus the very tall spike and large flowers make the growth look relatively small. Having said that, it is still quite a compact plant. The leaves are quite wide.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 6, 2022)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2022)

beautiful - Do they have a miniature version of this yet? Like neofinetia type miniature


----------



## Guldal (Jun 17, 2022)

Marco said:


> beautiful - Do they have a miniature version of this yet? Like neofinetia type miniature


The concept, miniature WBW, is really an oxymoron....and I don't think anybody is line breeding to obtain that effect. I guess you could use two compact parent plants to try to make a more compact WBW better suited for window sill growing...but miniature, njaaaah... Here we are in the realm, where size really matters!


----------



## emydura (Jun 18, 2022)

Guldal said:


> The concept, miniature WBW, is really an oxymoron....and I don't think anybody is line breeding to obtain that effect. I guess you could use two compact parent plants to try to make a more compact WBW better suited for window sill growing...but miniature, njaaaah... Here we are in the realm, where size really matters!



I agree. The anitum parent does reduce the size of the plant to some degree, but it is not a miniature by any measure. My experience with multi-florals is the bigger the growth the higher number of flowers and the bigger and better the flowers are. So I am selecting for bigger growths if anything.


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2022)

Guldal said:


> The concept, miniature WBW, is really an oxymoron....and I don't think anybody is line breeding to obtain that effect. I guess you could use two compact parent plants to try to make a more compact WBW better suited for window sill growing...but miniature, njaaaah... Here we are in the realm, where size really matters!


Yup - i was just being silly. Multi-florals are my absolute favorite. just no space


----------



## Guldal (Jun 26, 2022)

Marco said:


> Yup - i was just being silly. Multi-florals are my absolute favorite. just no space


If you place the larger multiflorals on upside-down turned pots, you can make room for more, even on a window sill - and have a nice undergrowth of smaller plants beneath:



And as they say: the more, the merrier!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 26, 2022)

Congrats David. I absolutely love those petals, their length and stance. Stunning flower in my eyes.


----------

